
Coronavirus Impact on Mobile App Industry: Installs, Ad Spend, and Revenues - stas_sh
https://blog.admixer.com/coronavirus-impact-app-industry-installs-spend-revenues/
======
martineden123
We've seen a significant drop in CPM in our industry (mobile games).

